# HAVANESE ON TODAY SHOW



## mama40 (Jul 8, 2009)

:kev:not sure if he'll be limited to NYC area, but a purebred havanese was featured on the Today Show a few minutes ago for adoption. He is approx 3 yrs old - looked silvery gray until they had to shave him down because of the mats. Someone is going to be lucky!
Take a look on their website!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mama40 said:


> :kev:not sure if he'll be limited to NYC area, but a purebred havanese was featured on the Today Show a few minutes ago for adoption. He is approx 3 yrs old - looked silvery gray until they had to shave him down because of the mats. Someone is going to be lucky!
> Take a look on their website!


He was darling, I think it was a he! All cut down and will grow out nicely!! Flynn


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww-I missed it!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Aww-I missed it!


Be glad you did, unless you wanted to go get him, he was a doll, both before and after the grooming!!  Flynn


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I missed it, but the website said it was a Hav mix. Maybe they will post a video later on. They have posted the before/after pet videos under the Jill Rappaport pets.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually two looked like Havs, and one looked like a mix out of the four. Did not hear all the audio, but saw the dogs. They were all cute..one was only 8 months old.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go girls. Poor guy was found lost on the street's

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/34236888#34236888

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/34236888#34236888


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He looked like a mix to me. All of the dogs were so cute, though! I hope they find homes quickly.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Leeann!
Benji looks like a tzu (to me anyway)-I don't see any neezer., Melody looks like a terrier, although the dancing made me think she may have some neezer in her. They're all soo sweet.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Thanks Leeann!
> Benji looks like a tzu (to me anyway)-I don't see any neezer., Melody looks like a terrier, although the dancing made me think she may have some neezer in her. They're all soo sweet.


I thought Melody looked like a yorkie-poo. I know she was dancing, but the ears, and the texture of her hair, and her coloring were all consistent with yorkie-poos that I've seen.

They were all adorable though!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree-I see yorkie in her too, especially when they trimmed her face soo closely.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mama40 said:


> :kev:not sure if he'll be limited to NYC area, but a purebred havanese was featured on the Today Show a few minutes ago for adoption.


If a dog is found wandering the streets, how can they say it is a purebred? LOL If an infant is found abandoned at a fire station and appears to be Asian, no one would say "both of his parents are Chinese", would they? :wink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Read my earlier post. They did say it was a Hav mix. But how could they tell. Maybe it was a Maltese mix, or Shih Tsu mix. He was cute and so little after they shaved him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was referring to the original post, Michele - where she said it was a purebred. (And I have no idea how the little blabby emoticon ended up in my quote! LOL Just saw that.)

Like you, I don't know how they could tell it is a mix either. It looks a lot more like a Lhasa or Tzu mix, in my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Thanks Leeann!
> Benji looks like a tzu (to me anyway)-I don't see any neezer., Melody looks like a terrier, although the dancing made me think she may have some neezer in her. They're all soo sweet.


I agree. He had to be at least part Tzu with that pushed-in nose.

Actually, the one my heart broke for was the collie-cross looking one who had been brought back twice. She looked like an absolute darling. What a sad thing for her. I'm sure the little ones will find good homes... I hope she does too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> ... Actually, the one my heart broke for was the collie-cross looking one who had been brought back twice. She looked like an absolute darling. What a sad thing for her. I'm sure the little ones will find good homes... I hope she does too.


With a name like Leslie, she _has_ to!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> With a name like Leslie, she _has_ to!


Of course!<g>


----------



## mama40 (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry - I didn't say Benji was a Havanese - the reporter did when he introduced the dog.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have to agree-did not see Havie in them-and you know for the most part people really don't know what a Havanese looks like so they call any small-long hair dog a Havanese in this day & age. But they sure were cute.

I feel so sorry for Leslie-that poor girl really needs to find a loving never going back to shelter home. You know the little ones will get adopted fast and hopefully so will Leslie

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

